

Dr. Jeffrey R. Jaicks Dentist - gabrielsmith
http://www.drjaicks.com/
A meticulous tooth-by-tooth check to identify cavities should be done regularly. This will provide you a healthy mouth and a beautiful smile.
======
krapp
I would laugh but this is exactly the kind of site I would have built for
someone when I started out building websites.

Except I know how to get rid of an istockphoto watermark.

------
agox
This is hacker news gold

